# Jamthund or Swedish elkhound.



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen one of these dogs in the U.S. or Canada?
I have scoured the web for hours with no luck finding a breeder and have come to the conclusion there probably are none here.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Check with the Badger Kennel Club (Madison, WI). They have an annual dog fair and I would swear they had one there last year. The kennel club would have the contact info for the owner who attended...
Beautiful dog!
Lois


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Maybe you're having difficulties because it doesn't appear to be an AKC recognized breed....at least I can't find the breed listed at www.AKC.com


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for posting those pics. That looks like a fine breed or dog to consider.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

You might want to go to www.arba.org and ask them if they have any being shown at their shows here in the US. American Rare Breed Association shows are normally one of the first places you see the really rare breeds in this country.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like what I've always called a Norwegian Elkhound - you might search for that.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

fortunately for you importing a dog into the US is fairly easy & cheap compared to most "civilized" countries figure $1-2000 + price of pup depending on where it is coming from & going to. the variability is mostly in travel costs.


----------

